# extra cert's for ED techs?



## wildmed (Nov 12, 2009)

I was wondering what certifications are desirable for an EMT-B to have to get a job as an ED tech? I start my EMT program soon and would like to be employable as an ED tech as soon as possible. I am a pre health student so I already have a strong A&P background etc. I have heard these positions are near impossible to get in colorado but I feel really drawn to it, more than I am to the pre hospital world. I am already planning on doing an IV and EKG course but is there anything else that would really help get me a leg up? I've thought about doing a hybrid CNA course on top of my EMT but the classes seem to be full for the spring semester. Can an EMT get ACLS or PALS?? Ive seen some job postings saying that there employees had to get both cert's within 6 months of hiring but I thought that they would not let basics take those classes? any suggestions?


----------



## imurphy (Nov 13, 2009)

If you're not drawn to the pre-hospital job, why bother going for your EMT? Why not go for something you want to do. Do a CNA or LPN course instead.


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 13, 2009)

IV is a must! PALS AND ACLS you have to take after hire but wont hurt to have them before and ECG interpretation you will need to have and thats pretty much all you need to get a good start


----------



## wildmed (Nov 13, 2009)

Its not that I don't like the idea of pre hospital i just like the idea of working as a ed tech better. Riding on a rig would be sweet no doubt and it most definitely is not completely out of the question.  Has anyone on here gone down the CNA+ EMT road? Did it help any when applying for jobs?


----------



## wildmed (Nov 13, 2009)

denverfiremedic-
 So you can take PALS and ACLS as a basic in CO?


----------



## Summit (Nov 13, 2009)

imurphy said:


> If you're not drawn to the pre-hospital job, why bother going for your EMT? Why not go for something you want to do. Do a CNA or LPN course instead.



because it will look good on his resume



backcountrysuperhero89 said:


> Hey!
> I am a current CU boulder pre health student, my final goal one day would be to be a PA or DO.



He also wants to do a 1 month $3200 EMT-B/WEMT course.


----------



## wildmed (Nov 13, 2009)

I want to be an ED tech because when I volunteered at children's hospital when I was in high school I really looked up to one of the techs, I felt he was kinda my mentor of sorts when I got the privilege to hang around the ED. Im not doing the NOLS course Im doing the health one program and a WFR separately, its longer and has more clinical hours so I feel that it will be a better education. It is true that part of the reason I am getting my EMT is to get clinical experience in the field before I go to med school but thats most definitely not the biggest reason. I am currently stuck in a job where I make no difference in peoples lives at all and I want to get the out of it as soon as possible and start making a difference in the community again. No need to be a jerk and judge my intentions off of the questions I ask or the goals I have, I am just looking for information to help me figure out where I am going.


----------



## ryujinn (Nov 13, 2009)

At UCLA Santa Monica Hospital where I intern and am volunteers director, I know a lot of the ED techs and most just have their EMT-Basic and 6 month field experience when I asked them. A lot of them are also UCLA students like myself, and do not need IV cert, pals, acls, or any of that. I guess it is just how well you rock your interview (and of course people you know). You go through orientation and under a month of paid training (just going into your normal shift) and being mentored by a nurse or senior tech in ECG reading, splinting, minor suturing, etc. (no blood draws)

But, I know it is variable from hospital to hospital. A lot of the partners I work with tell me the hospitals in the valley require even a phlebotomy cert (another 3-4 month course probably $1000), so I guess it all depends.

Just call the hospital and ask to speak to the unit director of the ER and ask her what requirements are necessary, if jobs are open, and if you stand a good chance, etc. Always good to take initiative and just submit your resume.

Good luck!


----------



## Level1pedstech (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been a tech for five years the last two in a level one peds ED so I can give you a little advice and a few things you will need to know if your serious about being a tech. Everyone has advice but most dont have a clue about what the tech position involves or what certifications are needed in the ER your interested in. You need to research your local market before you consider anything in the way of additional training. Every ER in every hospital will be a little different. Find your facility of choice and learn all you can about the position and its requirements before you go spending time and money on classes you will most likely have to repeat during your orientation. Hospitals are very picky about their training and may not recognize a class you dropped big bucks on. You may not even need to be an EMT or CNA, that's a rarity but you never know. On the adult side of our ED they will take you with just your BLS/CPR once again this is rare but it shows that some ER's want to train you from the ground up their way. The payoff is once your inside you will have many first class educational opportunities paid for by your employer that will benefit you in the future should you decide to stay in medicine.  

 You will also want to learn how to give a good interview,there will most likely be many well qualified applicants and you will only get one shot to make a good impression with the ER manager so be as prepared as possible. Once again know what is required and be able to show that you have done your homework. This is your time to sell yourself and convince the manager that you are the one they want in the position. Most of the interview advice offered by the coconuts on this site is offered with good intentions but will be of little use to you when it comes to getting a spot in the ER maybe burger king but even thats doubtful. The ER tech position is very competitive, our last tech position in the peds ed was for an on call person and we received 200 applications before the position officially closed and many more continued to come in after the close date. If you come to your interview without preparation you will most likely be passed over especially if you have no EMS experience. If you have any questions let me know and if you get an interview I would be happy to share a few "nuggets" that I know will help you out.


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 15, 2009)

backcountrysuperhero89 said:


> denverfiremedic-
> So you can take PALS and ACLS as a basic in CO?




Yes you can you have to have current BLS cert, I work for Denver Health and they offer it so you could look into that.. As far as what other people are saying it will help you to have all of that with out a doubt! its stuff that you already know and are certified to do that they dont have to spend the time and money on you! any more questions just ask.. I work for one of the busiest engine company's in the US and top 100 hospitals in the nation  I kinda know what Im talking about


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 15, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> in the US and top 100 hospitals in the nation I kinda know what Im talking about


 
I hope you realize that just about every hospital in the country can make a top 100 list for something to give them bragging rights. It just depends on the list, who publishes it and for what specialty. The name of the hospital can be pulled from the "best gift shop" list and not necessarily go into detail about what "top 100 list" they made. Thus, most lists in the national rags are considered a joke by the hospitals that know they excel in one or more specialties. The better hospitals are recognized by specialty for their expertise in that specialty by other physicians and not by the popularity polls which are usually the ones with the glaring "top 100" banner.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jan 3, 2010)

Ummmm, you are welcome to _audit_ ACLS and PALS as a basic, and you can even maybe get some CE hours. You _cannot_ hold either a PALS or ACLS cert as a basic. As a basic no one is going to require you to hold a cert that you cannot hold....solly cholly. 

You indeed need to hold a current BLS cert at some point as CO requires you to hold one at the initial or re-cert of your CO EMT. However, it's up to the employer whether or not you need to hold a current card.


----------



## Angel (Jan 5, 2010)

do you really _need_ those course though? in the ED i did my clincal time at most of them just basic things pertaining to taking vitals and medical histories, a few did EKGs but they just printed it out and handed it to the nurse. 
that and wound cleaning, helping restrain patients during suturing and bed pan cleaning.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 5, 2010)

Angel said:


> do you really _need_ those course though? in the ED i did my clincal time at most of them just basic things pertaining to taking vitals and medical histories, a few did EKGs but they just printed it out and handed it to the nurse.
> that and wound cleaning, helping restrain patients during suturing and bed pan cleaning.


 
When there may be over 200 applicants going for one position, it might be nice to have something on the resume like a phlebotomy certification or EKG course that at least teaches you the basics of placement to stand out from the rest.


----------



## EMT007 (Jan 9, 2010)

JeffDHMC said:


> Ummmm, you are welcome to _audit_ ACLS and PALS as a basic, and you can even maybe get some CE hours. You _cannot_ hold either a PALS or ACLS cert as a basic. As a basic no one is going to require you to hold a cert that you cannot hold....solly cholly.
> 
> You indeed need to hold a current BLS cert at some point as CO requires you to hold one at the initial or re-cert of your CO EMT. However, it's up to the employer whether or not you need to hold a current card.



Sorry, but this is incorrect. You don't even need to be an EMT to hold an ACLS or PALS certification.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jan 10, 2010)

EMT007 said:


> Sorry, but this is incorrect. You don't even need to be an EMT to hold an ACLS or PALS certification.



And you are entirely correct. All aplogies, after looking back my post was quite unclear. What I intended to post is that my organization will not certify ACLS/PALS unless you are a paramedic. We have had too much difficulty with those that come in that are not EMT-P, RN or MD (no EMT-I in these parts). Tried it in the past but the pharm and cardiology was too much and a majority of the class is spent addressing those needs and the experienced folks don't get much out of it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 10, 2010)

EMT007 said:


> Sorry, but this is incorrect. You don't even need to be an EMT to hold an ACLS or PALS certification.


 
You can get a certificate of completion or attendance in just about anything. However, that does not mean you are "certified" to do any of the skills or push the medications. 



JeffDHMC said:


> And you are entirely correct. All aplogies, after looking back my post was quite unclear. What I intended to post is that my organization will not certify ACLS/PALS unless you are a paramedic. We have had too much difficulty with those that come in that are not EMT-P, RN or MD (no EMT-I in these parts). Tried it in the past but the pharm and cardiology was too much and a majority of the class is spent addressing those needs and the experienced folks don't get much out of it. Sorry for the confusion.


 

PALS and ACLS are designed for those who already have a working knowledge of the skills, pathophysiology and pharmacology. It is not meant to "teach" you these fundamentals but rather bring what you should already know into a resuscitation process. If you take the course and happen to pass the test, which is not difficult since a practice exam is given that is very similar to the certifying one, it does not mean you are competent to perform as an "ACLS provider". Too many have come out of these classes with "I was taught intubation, or whatever skill, and am now certified to do that" and many have been reprimanded by their employer or by their licensing/certification state board for doing something they were not adequately trained to do and allowed by their state's scope of practice or their employer.

The problem with weekend certs is that they are "quickies" that sometimes replace solid education.  When you apply for a job with these certs on your resume, a good interviewer will quickly know if you just took the class for the cert or if you actually know the material well enough to apply it.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 10, 2010)

The biggest thing here, and it was mentioned, is to do some research on your local hospitals and the job description!

See what ED techs are doing at your local hospitals. We have hospitals that require 2 years of paramedic experience to get into the ED, we have hospitals that hire EMTs and train them in phlebotomy and the like, and we have hospitals that hire EMTs as "ED techs" and only let them transport, check vitals, and hand out blankets.

Obviously, certifications will look good on your resume, especially if there is fierce competition. But certifications like ACLS, that are beyond your scope of practice, may not be worth the time or money. I would also tell you to focus on doing well in EMT class so you master the material there, before spending a lot of time on other "weekend" certifications.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jan 11, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> You can get a certificate of completion or attendance in just about anything. However, that does not mean you are "certified" to do any of the skills or push the medications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly


----------

